
Why Webpack? (Or, How Not to Serve JavaScript) - bibyte
https://victorzhou.com/blog/why-you-should-use-webpack/
======
hypothete
A further improvement would be to switch your CommonJS-style imports and
exports out for ES6 notation. This allows for more native interoperability,
and works fine with Webpack.

    
    
      export const Constants = { version: '1.0.0' };
    
      // in another file
      import { Constants } from './Constants.js';

